# Looks like my Golden mamma has some TBs babies inside.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I moved her into the breeder box this am, and noticed under the light that she looks to have some different colored eggs inside. I saw red and dark ones, so hoping this time my BKK was the Daddy. I don't have any CRS/CBS
males in the tank now. Can't wait to see what comes out this time around.

I definitely have both red and black mischlings from the Blue Bolt mamma.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice. Is she close to releasing babies?


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

It's great! keep us update...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

She's dropped a few (more still on her, and I see red and black ones underneath) I found 2 that look like BKK 1 bars, but could also be Blue Bolts...hard to tell as they are way in the back and I can't get a good enough pic. Will try again tomorrow.


----------

